# Invitation To Join 2nd Wind Ensemble



## 2nd Wind

Calling all Wind Players in Leicestershire & surrounding areas!

2nd Wind is the fast growing wind ensemble for adults of all ages & abilities who wish to rediscover the fun of playing their instruments again or maybe wish to start learning.

Who? Players of all woodwind & brass instruments, percussion and bass players are welcome regardless of current ability & age who wish to develop their playing skills in a friendly environment under the guidance of the highly respected musician Brian Humpherson. Many of us used to enjoying playing in instruments in our school or college days only to find that work, family or lack of opportunities to play in a group, band or orchestra prevented us going any further. Other members have always wished to learn to play and are discovering that playing as part of a larger group is a great way to develop their skills and is much more fun than sitting alone at home practicing.

Our current members represent a very wide age range from their early twenties through to those enjoying their retirement years, all with a common love of music and the desire to develop their playing abilities.

Where? Rehersals take place at the Richard Attenborough Centre (part of Leicester University Campus) situated on Lancaster Road opposite Regent College, a short walk away from De Montfort Hall and 10 minutes' walk from Leicester railway station. We are near to London Road (A6) and Welford Road (A50), the main road routes through Leicester. Please note the location postcode is LE1 7HA.

When? Wednesday evenings: Time: 7.00p.m. to 9.00p.m.

What Do We Play? A wide range of works for wind & brass ensembles from traditional band & classical pieces to jazz & popular music tailored to suit all abilities. So if those more demanding twiddly bits are a bit daunting at first - don't worry - just play what your capable of and you'll soon get the hang of it. A series of concerts are currently being put into place.

If you would like to know more please visit: http://www.musicalitee.com/2nd%20wind.asp

Also the home of the Musicalitee Collection - Fun n Funky Music Clothing, T shirts, Gifts & Accessories with Glowing Neon Accent Graphics. 1000's of Music Designs & Accessories for Musicians of all ages covering a wide range of Band, Orchestral, Jazz, Rock & Folk instruments.


----------

